# Howell "Beamer" Stirling Engine



## rhitee93 (Aug 16, 2012)

Has anyone here ever built the "Beamer" Stirling engine from the plans offered by Jerry Howell?

http://www.jerry-howell.com/Beamer.html

The engine looks attractive, but I didn't find anything with a search here, and only got a few vague references with google.

Does the governor do anything?  I don't know what a governor would do on a Stirling engine, but then again I don't really know anything about them... 

Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Aug 16, 2012)

I plan on building a "beamer" engine this winter.  I don't think that the governor is used to control the engine. It is only for looks.


----------



## Gatman44 (Aug 16, 2012)

I build # 32 Beamer and it is a Great engine.


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I found a few examples with more google searches, but no videos.  I did confirm that the governor is for looks only.

I have the plans on the way.  This may distract me from doing the Upshur next...


----------



## propclock (Sep 29, 2012)

I have built 2. 1 from the casting kit, no longer available. And 1 from stock. The governor is ornamental only.
You must build well and frictionless. I like that a little alcohol flame can be so entertaining. The belt drive is a 
thin rubber band that has to be replaced with age. I haven't found a low enough friction alternative.
I could post pictures and video If I knew how to not break the rules.


----------

